
People for the Ethical Treatment of Reinforcement Learners - jimfleming
http://petrl.org/
======
powera
Is this site supposed to be satire? I genuinely can't tell.

~~~
jimfleming
I'm honestly not sure. I think it's serious (they seem pretty cautious in
their statements which you wouldn't do in satire). But I did find it
interesting regardless of it's seriousness.

